# Can GSS ski?



## awf170 (Feb 11, 2008)

My bet is that he decent on the groomers but sucks at everything else.




Lets hear it...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My bet is that he decent on the groomers but sucks at everything else.
> 
> Lets hear it...


 
You, him, chinese downhill, you the man! He the beotch.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 11, 2008)

He skis quite a bit more than most.....I wouldn't underestimate anything. It's not like he's a new skier either, I think he's been at it for a few years now. Then again we're all in interweb land, so nothing would suprise me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 11, 2008)

snoseek said:


> He skis quite a bit more than most.....I wouldn't underestimate anything. It's not like he's a new skier either, I think he's been at it for a few years now. Then again we're all in interweb land, so nothing would suprise me.



For this guy who skis so much, and keeps all of his stats and trip reports, he has basically no pics as proof......


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 11, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> For this guy who skis so much, and keeps all of his stats and trip reports, he has basically no pics as proof......



That's cuz he's too busy shreddin' the gnar in Pennsylvania to take pix :lol:

I should shut up... I learned to ski in good 'ol PA too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 11, 2008)

in your Levi's or Wranglers??


----------



## hardline (Feb 11, 2008)

who goes to jackson and does not take single picture.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2008)

who knows but he sure can talk. or type.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Can't tell from here, but I'll bet he can. I bet out of all the people who post here he'd be somewhere in the top half skill wise. I'm not sure why I think that it's just a feeling. 

Dude takes alot here, from me to, (cause I know he's lying about skiing WF), but he rolls with it pretty good. That's something.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 12, 2008)

He can ski on this side or this side but not in the middle.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone who logs triple digit ski days multiple seasons has to be able to ski, right? He also seems pretty passionate, but who knows... Actually, I would like to ski with the kid someday to find out for myself. I have a feeling he would avoid that at all costs though, so that might be telling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My bet is that he decent on the groomers but sucks at everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well here my skiing resume..

1991-93..weekly outings to Blue mountain with middle school ski club..an occasional trip to NY or VT with my Dad..

1994-97..High school trips to Whiteface, visited Stowe and Sugarbush with my Dad a few times and decided to go to UVM...first season pass at Blue mountain in 95-96 when I learned to drive..48 days that season...66 days senior year of 96-97..

1997-2001..UVM years..mainly skied woods and bumps at Stowe..some Sugarbush..some MRG..some Jay Peak.  First ski trip out west with my Dad to Whistler-Blackcomb..Crested Butte with former girlfriend..not much PA skiing..

2001-2002..First trip to Jackson Hole with ex-girlfriend..loved the place so much but decided to skibum in Montana because living would be a hell of alot cheaper..

2002-2004..living in Bozeman MT..season pass at Bridger Bowl and Frequent skier card at Big Sky..more cold smoke those two seasons than my entire life..

2005-Now..season passes at Blue mountain..about a month total at Jackson Hole..upcoming Utah trip in April..early and late season skiing in VT..

I feel like I'm a pretty competent skier..I'm up to like 800-900 lifetime ski days..I'm definitely a hell of alot better than when I was in college..fatter..shorter skis help a ton in the bumps and trees.  I'm not just a groomer skier but we don't have much else here in PA.  I enjoy the occasional Nastar..ASRA races for shits and giggles..Silver medal in the 20-29 year old age group..what what..

I wish I could ski with the AZers on a regular basis..I should be at Stowe at least once in the late winter/springtime and Belleayre as well.  I use more and more of my vacation time to ski out west.  Anyway fresh PA Poe today after work..the Rossi Scratch BCs are going to rock!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> For this guy who skis so much, and keeps all of his stats and trip reports, he has basically no pics as proof......





Why travel with an $$$ camera. I'm out everyday and rarely take any pics. I think he's out so much that is really not a big event to him.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> who goes to jackson and does not take single picture.



Here is a link to my pictures from my January 2007 J-Hole trip..including some from Grand Targhee..

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7690&st=0&p=131563&#entry131563

You have to register but it only takes a second.

Taking pictures on a ski trip are a pain..especially if it's below zero..the battery dies quick and I hate taking my gloves off..and constantly opening my jacket pocket..I feel like I'm a good writer and a lousy photographer.  I've been to Jackson Hole for 5 trips so far and I only took pictures on two of them.  I really don't like to stop when I ski..it cuts into my mad steezy vert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Someone who logs triple digit ski days multiple seasons has to be able to ski, right? He also seems pretty passionate, but who knows... Actually, I would like to ski with the kid someday to find out for myself. I have a feeling he would avoid that at all costs though, so that might be telling.




I'm not trying to avoid..I was in Vermont two weekends in November and announced my plans for both trips..I know you still hold a grudge because I wasn't at Hunter in mid December but it was bonus day at my work..my favorite day of the year.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't take pictures.  I'm sure he makes good turns.  Don't really care.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

I need to practice my power-wedge/turkey tuck


----------



## marcski (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't take that many pics....I'd rather live in the moment then and there.  I do take a few though....(my new avatar is from Alta last month).

Regardless...one has nothing to do with the other.  I'd say he is probably pretty good..but who really cares.  He obviously has fun skiing and getting out there...that's what really matters.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well this is no fun... you guys aren't supposed to actually have a serious conversation.  You either have to argue or make fun of GSS.  Way to let me down.:roll:;-)


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate to say it, but pictures don't necessarily mean a thing.  I ski and unless I'm skiing with Brian, I don't take any pictures.  No need.  I imagine if I logged the # of days GSS did, I would find even less of a reason to.  For me, pics are the novelty (like the first time I went to MRG).  There's no reason for me to take pics over and over again of the same ole stuff.  

GSS - Why don't you take some spring time off and meet up with all of us at the Sugarbush/MRG trip at the end of next month?  Then you can meet a bunch of us and put an end to the speculation, too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

I would bet he is a very good skier.  Anyone who spends as much time on the snow as he does for as long as he has is probably pretty darn good unless they were born with two left feet.  Like with all of us, there are probably aspects of the sport that he is very good at and other areas that he has his deficiencies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

severine said:


> I hate to say it, but pictures don't necessarily mean a thing.  I ski and unless I'm skiing with Brian, I don't take any pictures.  No need.  I imagine if I logged the # of days GSS did, I would find even less of a reason to.  For me, pics are the novelty (like the first time I went to MRG).  There's no reason for me to take pics over and over again of the same ole stuff.
> 
> GSS - Why don't you take some spring time off and meet up with all of us at the Sugarbush/MRG trip at the end of next month?  Then you can meet a bunch of us and put an end to the speculation, too.



It's a possibility..I haven't skied Sugarbush since 2005..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I'm sure he makes good turns.  Don't really care.



What he said...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2008)

marcski said:


> I don't take that many pics....I'd rather live in the moment then and there.  I do take a few though....(my new avatar is from Alta last month).
> 
> Regardless...one has nothing to do with the other.  I'd say he is probably pretty good..but who really cares.  He obviously has fun skiing and getting out there...that's what really matters.



Well said.



awf170 said:


> Well this is no fun... you guys aren't supposed to actually have a serious conversation.  You either have to argue or make fun of GSS.  Way to let me down.:roll:;-)



Austin trolling, that's a new role for you isn't it?


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My bet is that he decent on the groomers but sucks at everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take that bet. grilled cheese has to be good, probably better than most on this board


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

severine said:


> I hate to say it, but pictures don't necessarily mean a thing.



Pictures mean everything to me.  To be honest, I originally joined this group to get a handle on the real ski conditions, and to return the favor, I take pictures not for myself but for others looking for industrial espionage.  I joined BBS and usegroups back in the days of text only/storage-too-expensive-to-store-images era.  We relied on text.  While the text reports were a big improvement over resort-reports, the beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  What one thinks is awesome, another thinks is terrifying another thinks is wimpy.  I don't take pics for memories or to brag.  I take pics for others on this forum who want to check out what is going on up north, so they can make their own choices.  I hope that others will return the favor.  

I have made several trip decisions based on the reports and photos I've seen on this forum from just a day or two earlier.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2008)

IF GSS is real --FANTASTIC  !!

IF NOT,--He surely lives a RICH fantasy life>

My bet :--He CAN ski reasonably well but perhaps communicates even better. After all he did take that seminar is HOW to Deal With Difficult People -- like us AZ-ers


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I sure do hope he can rip.  If not, who will I look up to?  I would be crestfallen.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> If not, who will I look up to?



Brian.  I think he has about 4 inches on you.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> Brian.  I think he has about 4 inches on you.



I don't want to know how you know that, but TMI regardless.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> Brian.  I think he has about 4 inches on you.



I look up to everyone (including my wife).  And Brian has more than 4 inches on me.  Probably more like 5 or 6.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> I don't want to know how you know that, but TMI regardless.




I left the door WIDE open with that one.  shame on me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I left the door WIDE open with that one.  shame on me.



Don't sweat it.  Marc always leaves the backdoor open...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I left the door WIDE open with that one.  shame on me.



We would expect nothing else from a guy with a giant wiener as his avatar...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> IF GSS is real --FANTASTIC  !!
> After all he did take that seminar is HOW to Deal With Difficult People -- like us AZ-ers



Well the Dealing with Difficult People seminar was very helpful...:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:

It's good to know that some on here think I'm better than some of the gapers on here...:lol:I get out of work today at noon...sa weet ness..it's snowing here..and I'm not taking any pictures..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We would expect nothing else from a guy with a giant wiener as his avatar...





That giant hot dog is making me hungry..num num num..:smash:


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's good to know that some on here think I'm better than some of the gapers on here...:lol:



Who do you think are the gapers on here, and why? Perhaps we can confirm or deny for you...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's good to know that some on here think I'm better than some of the gapers on here...:lol:I get out of work today at noon...sa weet ness..it's snowing here..and I'm not taking any pictures..



I'm not too much older than you.  But life sure takes a turn for the better when you stop comparing yourself to other people.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who do you think are the gapers on here, and why? Perhaps we can confirm or deny for you...



Can you be an online Gaper, but not one on the slopes? It seems he uses the term loosely.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2008)

Who?


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Can you be an online Gaper, but not one on the slopes? It seems he uses the term loosely.



If he's going to generalize with the gaper term (I know he's just baiting, but still...), let's see if he'll sack up and specifically call someone out. Then we can set up a ski-off!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who do you think are the gapers on here, and why? Perhaps we can confirm or deny for you...



I'm just kidding..you guys take things way to seriously..:smash:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 12, 2008)

Getting out today would be a good idea since it looks like most of you will be in for 1-2" of rain on Wednesday. Another 6-12" up here...getting really sick of all this white stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeah...when is the late March AZ trip to Sugarbush???  Are there still rooms available at the Golden Lion???  That would be a good oppurtunity to ski with some AZers and I know some good tree stashes at da Bush/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Getting out today would be a good idea since it looks like most of you will be in for 1-2" of rain on Wednesday. Another 6-12" up here...getting really sick of all this white stuff.



Wow...how deep is it in Waitsfield???  The snowpack...this storm looks juicy..

T-minus 75minutes until I leave to go skiing...I might have to get a big juicy weiner at Sheetz on the drive up and some ghetto nachos..


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah...when is the late March AZ trip to Sugarbush???  Are there still rooms available at the Golden Lion???  That would be a good oppurtunity to ski with some AZers and I know some good tree stashes at da Bush/



Good Friday, 3/21. Check T&E. Hopefully KingM will locate your sorry ass as far away from my room as possible...  I would be creeped out knowing you were in the next room...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good Friday, 3/21. Check T&E. Hopefully KingM will locate your sorry ass as far away from my room as possible...  I would be creeped out knowing you were in the next room...



I was hoping to room with you...better sleep with one eye open..:flag:


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was hoping to room with you...better sleep with one eye open..:flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeah..can I be on staff here at AlpineZone???


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was hoping to room with you...better sleep with one eye open..:flag:




:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was hoping to room with you...better sleep with one eye open..:flag:



Greg, I think you might have a stalker. Maybe you don't want to meet him in person . . .:grin:


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> If he's going to generalize with the gaper term (I know he's just baiting, but still...), let's see if he'll sack up and specifically call someone out. Then we can set up a ski-off!  :lol:



I call you out when you coming to whiteface.   SACK UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Greg, I think you might have a stalker. Maybe you don't want to meet him in person . . .:grin:



Greg is one of my groupies..maybe I should be the one sleeping with one eye open..better than rooming with Marc...lol


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I call you out when you coming to whiteface.   SACK UP!!!!!!!!!!



Scheduling didn't allow for it this month. HPD and I tried. My March is pretty booked already. I'm still down if you guys get an April like last year. I would love to ski the slides on some spring corn. Don't count me out up there yet.


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah...when is the late March AZ trip to Sugarbush???  Are there still rooms available at the Golden Lion???  That would be a good oppurtunity to ski with some AZers and I know some good tree stashes at da Bush/



Um, yeah, I put the link in my earlier post to make it as easy as possible for you.



severine said:


> GSS - Why don't you take some spring time off and meet up with all of us at the Sugarbush/MRG trip at the end of next month?  Then you can meet a bunch of us and put an end to the speculation, too.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg is one of my groupies..maybe I should be the one sleeping with one eye open..better than rooming with Marc...lol


You don't have to worry about Marc unless you're a goat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

severine said:


> You don't have to worry about Marc unless you're a goat.





True-dat..now it's starting to snow really hard...35 minutes until I leave work for the 18 mile journey to Blue mountain the true mountain..it's gonna be deep/./


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Scheduling didn't allow for it this month. HPD and I tried. My March is pretty booked already. I'm still down if you guys get an April like last year. I would love to ski the slides on some spring corn. Don't count me out up there yet.


March  early april is the best time to have a chance at the slides.  Unless you skin up the toll road and come over.  There is about 5 feet of snow in there right now in places.  Spoke with a few people that got in there and a few lines are ready.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Scheduling didn't allow for it this month. HPD and I tried. My March is pretty booked already. I'm still down if you guys get an April like last year. I would love to ski the slides on some spring corn. Don't count me out up there yet.





It's clear that you're saying you need some more practice on Sundown before heading up to the big mountain....;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> It's clear that you're saying you need some more practice on Sundown before heading up to the big mountain....;-)



Yes. That's exactly it.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow - Austin be trollin yo.

I bet GSS can outski you Austin  ok maybe not

Plus from the looks of it he can carve well, which is something half the peeps on here can't claim.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Plus from the looks of it he can carve well, which is something half the peeps on here can't claim.



^^^ Raises Hand ^^^

And I'm okay with that...


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> ^^^ Raises Hand ^^^
> 
> And I'm okay with that...



Its ok, you make up for it in the bumps.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Its ok, you make up for it in the bumps.



Thanks. Quite honestly I don't even know how I look when I try to arc big turns because I do it so infrequently. It might be interesting to see a vid of myself trying to carve. I probably look like a gaper. It is fun every now and then though.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2008)

this thread is starting to remind me of an HPD classic.


http://forums.alpinezone.com/9585-impressions-my-computer.html?highlight=impressions+computer


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks. Quite honestly I don't even know how I look when I try to arc big turns because I do it so infrequently. It might be interesting to see a vid of myself trying to carve. I probably look like a gaper. It is fun every now and then though.




Follow this link to look like this guy:


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Follow this link to look like this guy:



I'll pass... :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

This thread is pretty sad.  No one asked you to like everyone, but character assassination doesn't feel too inclusive to me.  May give the board a bad rep too...
Thread, whither and die....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2008)

billski said:


> This thread is pretty sad.    May give the board a bad rep too...




oh i wouldnt worry too much about that.  look around the internet for a while.  this thread is cornbread and milkshakes comparatively.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was hoping to room with you...better sleep with one eye open..:flag:



That's usually Marc's warning.


----------



## danny p (Feb 12, 2008)

billski said:


> This thread is pretty sad.  No one asked you to like everyone, but character assassination doesn't feel too inclusive to me.  May give the board a bad rep too...
> Thread, whither and die....



totally agree.  and imo he probably rips.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2008)

billski said:


> This thread is pretty sad.  No one asked you to like everyone, but character assassination doesn't feel too inclusive to me.  May give the board a bad rep too...
> Thread, whither and die....




bump... :wink:



Just let me live my dream of being able to bully someone around.  At 6 ft tall and 135 pounds the internet is the only place I have a chance to actually try be a bully.  If I try this in real life I will get my ass kicked (unless I can manage to run away, I'm good at that)  

Me saying I don't think GSS is that great of skier is not nearly as bad what other members have to said to him.  Personally I couldn't care less if someone says I suck at skiing.  It's just skiing, who cares.  I do kind of suck at skiing.  I can ski fast and use my age and athletic ability to make myself a competent skier, but my actual technique is pretty grim.

BTW: When is my ski off?  We need to consult highwaystar on when he can make it since he is the official creator of it.  Maybe I should just cancel my Chic-Chics trip so I make it the AZ day at Sugarbush... :wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Just let me live my dream of being able to bully someone around.  At 6 ft tall and 135 pounds the internet is the only place I have a chance to actually try be a bully.  If I try this in real life I will get my ass kicked (unless I can manage to run away, I'm good at that)



You're funny, Austin. :lol:

Anyway, let's lighten up a bit. I don't think anyone is really being malicious here. I think HPD said it best:



highpeaksdrifter said:


> Dude takes alot here, from me to, (cause I know he's lying about skiing WF), but he rolls with it pretty good. That's something.



I hammer the kid too, but only because (1) he asks for it and (2) I know he can take it. If you guys don't think that GSS is absolutely eating this attention up, you're kidding yourselves. I am honestly looking forward to skiing with him someday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

The big winner right now?  GSS

While were chattin' on line he's out shreddin' the gnar at Blue.  Even if he did for some reason suck at skiing, he's got all of us beat right now.


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Follow this link to look like this guy:



Bill Cosby?


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The big winner right now?  GSS
> 
> While were chattin' on line he's out shreddin' the gnar at Blue.  Even if he did for some reason suck at skiing, he's got all of us beat right now.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hammer the kid too, .




Isn't he 30 and aren't you 34?


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The big winner right now?  GSS
> 
> While were chattin' on line he's out shreddin' the gnar at Blue.  Even if he did for some reason suck at skiing, he's got all of us beat right now.




Darn.  I lost, I was at Wachusett this morning though it was pretty terrible.  


Also, I don't really think GSS is that bad of a skier.  I don't think he is as good as he thinks he is, but I bet he is about equal to me or slightly better.  He def has me beat on the groomers, we're are both equally bad in the bumps, and I would guess I have a slight edge in gnarly terrain and woods.  I just thought I would try to create some entertainment (try to make HPD and Jim proud) and it has work pretty well so far.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Isn't he 30 and aren't you 34?



Something like that, gramps. But he certainly doesn't act his age so I think "kid" is appropriate.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Darn.  I lost, I was at Wachusett this morning though it was pretty terrible.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't really think GSS is that bad of a skier.  I don't think he is as good as he thinks he is, but I bet he is about equal to me or slightly better.  He def has me beat on the groomers, we're are both equally bad in the bumps, and I would guess I have a slight edge in gnarly terrain and woods.  I just thought I would try to create some entertainment (try to make HPD and Jim proud) and it has work pretty well so far.



WTF happened to MRG, wiseass?


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> WTF happened to MRG, wiseass?




Poor Justin didn't get a good nights sleep.  Plus it is freezing out...

BTW: Want to mount my skis tomorrow?  (This is easier than emailing you. I'm lazy)


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Poor Justin didn't get a good nights sleep.  Plus it is freezing out...
> 
> BTW: Want to mount my skis tomorrow?  (This is easier than emailing you. I'm lazy)



Be careful what you ask Marc to mount...

-w


----------



## Puck it (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed some of his facts in his trip reports from JHMR were not correct this year.  Directions to certain places were wrong and along with trails mention on wrong parts of the mountain.  They were not way off but an experience JH'er notices these things.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Be careful what you ask Marc to mount...
> 
> -w



I think as Austin's punishment for staring this thread, Marc should misinterpret "mount"....

...he secretly wants to anyway.

Austin.  I'm with you man.  Lets trash talk GSS some more - its the only way we can get him to come out and prove that he is good.  Until I see GSS in the flesh, I am sticking by my theory that GSS is Greg's alter ego.

- GSS skis where Greg doesn't... always
- GSS carves and goes fast, Greg does bumps and steeps
- GSS racks up posts even faster than Greg
- GSS is a West Coast whore, Greg has never been

Thats all I can think of but there must be more to back up my theory.  Somebody start a Poll.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Until I see GSS in the flesh, I am sticking by my theory that GSS is Greg's alter ego.


Your ideas intrigue me and I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Until I see GSS in the flesh, I am sticking by my theory that GSS is Greg's alter ego.
> 
> - GSS skis where Greg doesn't... always
> - GSS carves and goes fast, Greg does bumps and steeps
> ...



GSS is a 12 year-old Asian girl. Greg isn't.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

It's important to be a good all mountain skier,...

I'd rather be pretty good at carving..racing....pretty good at bumps/trees...pretty good skiing solid ice/powder/crud/breakable crust/spring snow and what not..

I'm not a parkrat...a race-rat..or a bumprat...nor am I a snowsnob..I just like to ski..a couple hours everyday..That is all..Skiing is fun..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's important to be a good all mountain skier,...
> 
> I'd rather be pretty good at carving..racing....pretty good at bumps/trees...pretty good skiing solid ice/powder/crud/breakable crust/spring snow and what not..
> 
> I'm not a parkrat...a race-rat..or a bumprat...nor am I a snowsnob..I just like to ski..a couple hours everyday..That is all..Skiing is fun..



You really have to change your avatar...she is making me sick..


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> You really have to change your avatar...she is making me sick..



Is that Mrs. GSS?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Puck it said:


> I noticed some of his facts in his trip reports from JHMR were not correct this year.  Directions to certain places were wrong and along with trails mention on wrong parts of the mountain.  They were not way off but an experience JH'er notices these things.





Thanks for pointing that out...but my J-Hole trip reports were written in 10-15 minute bursts with others waiting for me to use the computer..Sorry if I said I skied a certain run off the Sublette chair vs the Thunder chair...my bad..on my next trip to Jackson Hole..I'll e-mail you my reports first so you can fact check them..lol..sorry im I mixed up Symetry woods with Woolsy woods..I ain't read to good..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> - GSS is a West Coast whore, Greg has never been
> 
> .



Greg has never skied out west????  I wouldn't say I'm a west coast whore..This season I'll ski out west probably 14 days out of 100 total days..I'm definitely a Blue mountain whore..and a Stowe whore as well..I won't let a season go by without skiing at Stowe...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> You really have to change your avatar...she is making me sick..



Since you didn't flame me in this thread..I'll change my Avatar..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

I changed my Avatar..my new Avatar is me grass skiing in the Poconos..

"GSS on grass"

and I suck at grass skiing but my buddy has about 8 pairs and lives in a resort community with a private ski hill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> here i got a new one for you.





ahahahahaha..I'm more gangstah than her...and for the record..I'm not 30..I'm 28...going on 12..


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to tell you guys, GSS is real and he can ski. I skied with him and his buddy Jeff on opening day at Mount Snow 11/10. Since it was just opening day all we could ski was a few groomed flat trails, so I can't atest to his bump or tree skills. But he can carve nice GS turns and he does ski fast.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

Mark...unfortunately Jeff broke his femur right before Christmas and he's out for the season..he missed going to Jackson Hole..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Since you didn't flame me in this thread..I'll change my Avatar..



Much better..


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> I have to tell you guys, GSS is real and he can ski. I skied with him and his buddy Jeff on opening day at Mount Snow 11/10. Since it was just opening day all we could ski was a few groomed flat trails, so I can't atest to his bump or tree skills. But he can carve nice GS turns and he does ski fast.



Damnit.  This totally kills my already weak theory.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Damnit.  This totally kills my already weak theory.



No it does not.  Greg has almighty powers over Alpinezone.  He can hack into people's acounts and type anything that he wants!


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mark...unfortunately Jeff broke his femur right before Christmas and he's out for the season..he missed going to Jackson Hole..



That sucks!, did he do it skiing? 
A friend of mine broke his femur skiing and it was nasty, his broken leg bone came right through his ski pants! He looked down at his leg and then passed out while I went for the ski patrol. He think he was in a body cast then a full leg cast until August.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No it does not.  Greg has almighty powers over Alpinezone.  He can hack into people's acounts and type anything that he wants!



Good point.  Has anyone ever met/skied with mlctvt ??

(I can see how this could be a vicious cycle - only people that I have physically skied with can respond.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Damnit.  This totally kills my already weak theory.



Koreshot I'm a real person..are you really from Jersey????  I was behind a van from NJ on the way home from skiing and they drove like 19mph in a 45...lol..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Good point.  Has anyone ever met/skied with mlctvt ??
> 
> (I can see how this could be a vicious cycle - only people that I have physically skied with can respond.)



Remember the "Who have you skied with" thread?  Did you post who you have skied with?  Greg could just go and hack one of their accounts and put that they know him........

This conspiracy is huge!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> That sucks!, did he do it skiing?
> A friend of mine broke his femur skiing and it was nasty, his broken leg bone came right through his ski pants! He looked down at his leg and then passed out while I went for the ski patrol. He think he was in a body cast then a full leg cast until August.



He did it at Blue mountain on a slushy/foggy day.  I was in front of him and got to the bottom and I waited for a few minutes.  Then I rode the lift back up and there were 6-8 ski patrollers surrounding him and his ski pants and long underwear were cut open.  He now has a metal rod in his leg and he's on crutches..he can finally drive again and in the spring, he'll re-learn how to walk.  I just saw him the other day and he;s in surprisingly good spirits.  I think we might ski Revelstoke next season.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Well this is no fun... you guys aren't supposed to actually have a serious conversation.  You either have to argue or make fun of GSS.  Way to let me down.:roll:;-)


I willing to bet his poles and skis get all sticky from so much steeze and cheese .. How's that ...:lol:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 12, 2008)

I want to ride up on the lift with GSS and he point out all the bad form on the slope to me .. plus he take some pictures of me on his next trip up the lift while I am still only half way down.. I have heard the boy is way fast .. wait that's what his GF said..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> That sucks!, did he do it skiing?
> A friend of mine broke his femur skiing and it was nasty, his broken leg bone came right through his ski pants! He looked down at his leg and then passed out while I went for the ski patrol. He think he was in a body cast then a full leg cast until August.




uke:

man that would suck


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GSS, if you want to shut everyone up, I could be at Blue Saturday morning with my camcorder?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> GSS, if you want to shut everyone up, I could be at Blue Saturday morning with my camcorder?



O.K.

I'll be at the lower lodge ticket check..brown Oakley jacket..black pants..black giro fuse helmet..blue Oakley A-Frames..ready to grill up some steeze...

O.K. time to shovel at work...

It looked like a warzone driving into work...sagging powerlines...trees snapped at the limps...gi-normous puddles brimming with ice chunks..

Now I get to test how waterproof my work-boots and ski jacket are when I go out and shovel the walkways and driveway..I'm attaching the hood to my Oakley jacket for added steeze..what what..

You'd be surprised but an hours worth of shoveling burns off a quarter pounder with steeze...Holla


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Koreshot I'm a real person..are you really from Jersey????  I was behind a van from NJ on the way home from skiing and they drove like 19mph in a 45...lol..



Funny, I do drive a van.  Its a custom design and is pretty unmistakable.  Did it look like this?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> GSS, if you want to shut everyone up, I could be at Blue Saturday morning with my camcorder?





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K.



Well GSS is either an attention whore, completely confident in his skills, or just doesn’t give a freak what anyone thinks. No matter what I give him credit for letting Andy film him. He knows he will be critiqued and if he falls or looks awkward at times he’ll be made fun of, but he’s down with it anyways. I for one can’t wait to see this video and I hope he looks good in it.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> IF GSS is real --FANTASTIC  !!
> 
> IF NOT,--He surely lives a RICH fantasy life>
> 
> My bet :--He CAN ski reasonably well but perhaps communicates even better. After all he did take that seminar is HOW to Deal With Difficult People -- like us AZ-ers



*Actually if he can't even stem christie, he's fun to have around here. *


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K.
> 
> I'll be at the lower lodge ticket check..brown Oakley jacket..black pants..black giro fuse helmet..blue Oakley A-Frames..ready to grill up some steeze...
> 
> ...


 

I plan to be up about 7:30, see you then. Black Killy Jacket, Beige pants, Red Nordica Beasts, Black Giro Fuse, Spy goggles, and trademark flask of Jagermeister. Just hope you have the patience for a total gaper such as my self.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have heard the boy is way fast .. wait that's what his GF said..


:lol:

You guys make me laugh.  Boys will be boys...


----------



## skimore (Feb 13, 2008)

billski said:


> Pictures mean everything to me.  To be honest, I originally joined this group to get a handle on the real ski conditions, and to return the favor, I take pictures not for myself but for others looking for industrial espionage.  I joined BBS and usegroups back in the days of text only/storage-too-expensive-to-store-images era.  We relied on text.  While the text reports were a big improvement over resort-reports, the beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  What one thinks is awesome, another thinks is terrifying another thinks is wimpy.  I don't take pics for memories or to brag.  I take pics for others on this forum who want to check out what is going on up north, so they can make their own choices.  I hope that others will return the favor.
> 
> I have made several trip decisions based on the reports and photos I've seen on this forum from just a day or two earlier.



exactly....I'd rather see a few photos or video clips than some hour by hour report of what trails were skied and what was had for lunch


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Actually if he can't even stem christie, he's fun to have around here. *



Certainly no problems with false modesty or self esteem issues


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well GSS is either an attention whore, completely confident in his skills, or just doesn’t give a freak what anyone thinks. No matter what I give him credit for letting Andy film him. He knows he will be critiqued and if he falls or looks awkward at times he’ll be made fun of, but he’s down with it anyways. I for one can’t wait to see this video and I hope he looks good in it.



Lets see if Andy shows up with the Camcorder..I'll be there like a hobo on a ham sandwich..shredding the Pocono powder..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I plan to be up about 7:30, see you then. Black Killy Jacket, Beige pants, Red Nordica Beasts, Black Giro Fuse, Spy goggles, and trademark flask of Jagermeister. Just hope you have the patience for a total gaper such as my self.



Sweet...mmmm Jager...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well GSS is either an attention whore, completely confident in his skills, or just doesn’t give a freak what anyone thinks. No matter what I give him credit for letting Andy film him. He knows he will be critiqued and if he falls or looks awkward at times he’ll be made fun of, but he’s down with it anyways. I for one can’t wait to see this video and I hope he looks good in it.



ok, one serious moment in this ridiculous thread.

anyone that busts on technique based on video posted here better be ready to throw themselves out there also.  I give anyone credit who's willing to sacrifice themselves for the viewing pleasure of the masses regardless of ability level.  The next best thing to skiing is watching skiing.  Any video is cool in my book.

btw, hpd, i'm not directing this at you, i've never once seen you criticize or ridicule anyones pics or videos.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 13, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Funny, I do drive a van.  Its a custom design and is pretty unmistakable.  Did it look like this?



lol that must work well pulling into parking lots around new england.. pleeeenty of ground clearance, no problem


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> I give anyone credit who's willing to sacrifice themselves for the viewing pleasure of the masses regardless of ability level. The next best thing to skiing is watching skiing. Any video is cool in my book.


 
Here you go:

http://killingtonaccessrd.com/MyFalls/MyFall.wmv


http://killingtonaccessrd.com/MyFalls/MyFall2.wmv


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> anyone that busts on technique based on video posted here better be ready to throw themselves out there also.  I give anyone credit who's willing to sacrifice themselves for the viewing pleasure of the masses regardless of ability level.  The next best thing to skiing is watching skiing.  Any video is cool in my book.



Agreed! I love to include AZers of all ability levels in the vids I make. Sorta keeps it real. Yeah, some of you guys thrash better than others, but I think it's cool to include everyone.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

^GSS Groupie ^ :lol:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 13, 2008)

proudly supporting GSS and he approved this message   :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

^GSS Groupie ^ :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> ^GSS Groupie ^ :lol:



And you're not?  Mr. I ski in GSSs back yard every chance I get.  I bet you are secretly hoping to run into him every time you ski at Blue, but haven't had the balls to just go and ask him to meet.  One of those high school types of stalk/crushes.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

koreshot said:


> And you're not? Mr. I ski in GSSs back yard every chance I get. I bet you are secretly hoping to run into him every time you ski at Blue, but haven't had the balls to just go and ask him to meet. One of those high school types of stalk/crushes.


 
Eh, don't think so. Never been known as being shy :lol: . So, will we see you at Blue tomorroe?


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Eh, don't think so. Never been known as being shy :lol: . So, will we see you at Blue tomorroe?



i thought the GSS video shoot was on Saturday.  If so, I can probably get away for a little Blue Mtn action saturday morning.   probably.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

koreshot said:


> i thought the GSS video shoot was on Saturday. If so, I can probably get away for a little Blue Mtn action saturday morning. probably.


 
Sorry, with my present job, my schedule and days are all messed up. You are correct, Saturday. Joining us?


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 13, 2008)

this is some seriously funny sh!t, i'm (almost) bummed that i'll be at mt snow saturday morning instead of bleu


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Sorry, with my present job, my schedule and days are all messed up. You are correct, Saturday. Joining us?




I will try to join you guys, but at this point I am just a solid maybe.  Check your PMs on Friday afternoon though.  I should know better by then.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I will try to join you guys, but at this point I am just a solid maybe. Check your PMs on Friday afternoon though. I should know better by then.


 
Sound like a plan.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 13, 2008)

GSS you've got big ones! or maybe you just don't care? These guys are harsh and when they see you video they wont' stop. I sure as hell wouldn't do it! Since we skied together that one day back in November I know you're pretty good but these guys won't be so kind. If you ski like Bode in your video they'll still give it to you. Good luck.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> GSS you've got big ones! or maybe you just don't care? These guys are harsh and when they see you video they wont' stop. I sure as hell wouldn't do it! Since we skied together that one day back in November I know you're pretty good but these guys won't be so kind. If you ski like Bode in your video they'll still give it to you. Good luck.



Wow.  GSS must really suck.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> GSS you've got big ones! or maybe you just don't care? These guys are harsh and when they see you video they wont' stop. I sure as hell wouldn't do it! Since we skied together that one day back in November I know you're pretty good but these guys won't be so kind. If you ski like Bode in your video they'll still give it to you. Good luck.



What are they going to say if I just straight run????  Should I ski with my hands forward???  What about a Turkey Tuck powder-wedge..lol..ut-oh..maybe I should work on my Pocono Shuffle with rhythmic pole plants..lol..I wish I had 44 inch clown poles like Greg..then I won't look like a gaper in the bumps..

You know AlpineZone told me go head and switch my style up and if they hate then let them hate and watch the posts pile up..lol..

We'll see if Andy is standing by the lower lodge ticket scan-in at 7:25AM with his camcorder..alot of people seem to be putzes when it comes to being there before the 7:30AM opening..because once the opening bell rings..I'm in go go go mode until the gapers roll in from Philly and Jersey..I don't like to stop..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Wow.  GSS must really suck.





choke on a dick


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are they going to say if I just straight run???? Should I ski with my hands forward??? What about a Turkey Tuck powder-wedge..lol..ut-oh..maybe I should work on my Pocono Shuffle with rhythmic pole plants..lol..I wish I had 44 inch clown poles like Greg..then I won't look like a gaper in the bumps..
> 
> You know AlpineZone told me go head and switch my style up and if they hate then let them hate and watch the posts pile up..lol..
> 
> We'll see if Andy is standing by the lower lodge ticket scan-in at 7:25AM with his camcorder..alot of people seem to be putzes when it comes to being there before the 7:30AM opening..because once the opening bell rings..I'm in go go go mode until the gapers roll in from Philly and Jersey..I don't like to stop..


 

Hey, I'm one of those gapers and I stated I'll be there at 7:30!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, I'm one of those gapers and I stated I'll be there at 7:30!



Do you have to buy a ticket???  They often scan in season passholders a minute or two before they start selling tickets.  So if I'm already on the lift..maybe we should set up a meeting time.  I always need to get first 6-pack on weekends..so I can be first down Razors or Challenge..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have to buy a ticket??? They often scan in season passholders a minute or two before they start selling tickets. So if I'm already on the lift..maybe we should set up a meeting time. I always need to get first 6-pack on weekends..so I can be first down Razors or Challenge..


 
No, I don't have a pass, so that sounds good. Let me know what you want to do. Oh, do you have a name? Or should I just yell "Hey GrilledSteezeSandwich" at every stranger I think may be you? :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No, I don't have a pass, so that sounds good. Let me know what you want to do. Oh, do you have a name? Or should I just yell "Hey GrilledSteezeSandwich" at every stranger I think may be you? :lol:



My street name is Doug..but when I'm out skiing..I prefer to refer to people by their screen-name...Like Phillycore, Sexkitten, BobLikesCats, M-Bike Mike, Toast, and SkiPoleUpMyAss over on PAskiandride.com

If we don't see each other right off the bat..how about 8:30AM at the top of the 6-pack for my video session..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My street name is Doug..but when I'm out skiing..I prefer to refer to people by their screen-name...Like Phillycore, Sexkitten, BobLikesCats, M-Bike Mike, Toast, and SkiPoleUpMyAss over on PAskiandride.com
> 
> If we don't see each other right off the bat..how about 8:30AM at the top of the 6-pack for my video session..


 
Sounds good. See you then.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No, I don't have a pass, so that sounds good. Let me know what you want to do. Oh, do you have a name? Or should I just yell "Hey GrilledSteezeSandwich" at every stranger I think may be you? :lol:




i'd pay the price of admission just to watch this!


----------



## Method9455 (Feb 13, 2008)

I bet he sucks, real steeze is fried


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

It's on!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'd pay the price of admission just to watch this!


 
Watch what?


----------



## Paul (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My street name is Doug..but when I'm out skiing..I prefer to refer to people by their screen-name...Like Phillycore, Sexkitten, BobLikesCats, M-Bike Mike, Toast, and SkiPoleUpMyAss over on PAskiandride.com
> 
> If we don't see each other right off the bat..how about 8:30AM at the top of the 6-pack for my video session..








Hey, man... I'm DOUG...and I'm too cool for you...and I'm here to meet AndyZee.

Awww, man....I'm outta heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere.........


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hey, man... I'm DOUG...and I'm too cool for you...and I'm here to meet AndyZee.
> 
> Awww, man....I'm outta heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere.........


 
:lol::lol: 


 

:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

Lmbfao..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone on AZ gotten this much attention before?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Has anyone on AZ gotten this much attention before?


 
I have, but that was over at that other Zone. :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Feb 13, 2008)

Man this is getting better and beteter.  I hope I can be there at blue for this historic moment.

We should have people place bets.


----------



## roark (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just here to post in this historic threa,,,,,







whoops wrong board.


----------



## Paul (Feb 13, 2008)

Steeze...you rock


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'd pay the price of admission just to watch this!


Will there be  DVD's available after the event? I want to see GSS  getting some steezy air..oh and high speed GS turns too.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

oh some shots of Doug verbally humiliating some gapers from the chair would be nice too ..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe I should come down and direct this ...


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

I learned everything I know about post whoring from GSS ...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Watch what?




you yelling "are you grilledsteezesandwich" to every stranger that walks by.

i think it might get you some rather odd looks.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

make a big sign that says " GrilledSteezesandwich ski video crew" that should work..


----------



## marcski (Feb 13, 2008)

You know, I've heard that the newswires have picked up this thread and are tracking it!


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> make a big sign that says " GrilledSteezesandwich ski video crew" that should work..



You could make official crew gear with duck tape and a sharpie


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe we could get some sponsors on board .. Kraft Process Cheese Slices comes to mind..


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2008)

I knew you guys would come through!  This thread now officially rules.:flag:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 13, 2008)

I went to the frig and took a look and I have "Borden Grilled Cheese Melts" perfect sponsor for the occasion...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never knew I was so popular over here..and just a few weeks ago..I was thinking of quitting AlpineZone and devoting all my internet ski board time to www.paskiandride.com
> 
> lol..
> 
> Now can I be on staff??


 
GSS, if done right, I think we could make some money here! Looks like we got a market.:lol:

Oh, you could be on the staff on my board. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can freestyle rap...I've freestyle rapped over the end credits of a ski video and also on a video that was on paskiandride.


 
Need a boom box?


----------



## SirShredsaLot (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not much into hiking either. I did it at Breck once and was too tired when I got to the top to enjoy the run. Call me lazy, I guess


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

O.K. I'm done posting on AlpineZone forever..it's a waste of time and you guys are a bunch of ass-clowns..

Bye


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

Just hope I don't foreget to film of batteries. :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Just hope I don't foreget to film of batteries. :???:



Filming is off..I don't need to be criticized by a bunch of ass-clowns..

AlpineZone sucks..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Filming is off..I don't need to be criticized by a bunch of ass-clowns..
> 
> AlpineZone sucks..


 
Chicken shit. If you're not there, I'm still filming! I've got a stand in all lined up for this already, figured you'd chicken out.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm done posting on AlpineZone forever..it's a waste of time and you guys are a bunch of ass-clowns..
> 
> Bye



I win.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I win.


 
I thought you were awf170? :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I win.




You win..the person who criticised what I skied in Jackson Hole struck a nerve..I just like to ski..I hate the criticism..I actually just deleted all my reports from Jackson Hole...bye guys..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2008)

No need to fear, GSS film will still be produced. I've already started a casting call for the role of GSS


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No need to fear, GSS film will still be produced. I've already started a casting call for the role of GSS



Awesome movie!


----------



## ski9999 (Feb 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Chicken shit. If you're not there, I'm still filming! I've got a stand in all lined up for this already, figured you'd chicken out.



How many pages is this thread? All to rag on GSS? Too funny! I had 10 people send me a link to this hate fest. It's awesome! I know a few people on this MB and a few know me...and just about anyone who challenges GSS to a Chinese downhill would lose. Maybe you'd have a shot at a NASTAR course, but I am humbled every time I ski a big mountain with him. And he's usually half drunk.

Anyway, I'm a former Masters hack and a single digit NASTAR hack and a current beer league hack, so I can give you a bit of advice: don't race him for your skis or you'll be at a shop buying a new set.

Dislike him all you want...but he'll shut you up pretty fast on skis. And, yes, he talks just as much in person...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm done posting on AlpineZone forever..it's a waste of time and you guys are a bunch of ass-clowns..
> 
> Bye



Dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

ski9999 said:


> How many pages is this thread? All to rag on GSS? Too funny! I had 10 people send me a link to this hate fest. It's awesome! I know a few people on this MB and a few know me...and just about anyone who challenges GSS to a Chinese downhill would lose. Maybe you'd have a shot at a NASTAR course, but I am humbled every time I ski a big mountain with him. And he's usually half drunk.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a former Masters hack and a single digit NASTAR hack and a current beer league hack, so I can give you a bit of advice: don't race him for your skis or you'll be at a shop buying a new set.
> 
> Dislike him all you want...but he'll shut you up pretty fast on skis. And, yes, he talks just as much in person...


 
I didn't really want to pull this one out, but last time I was at Blue, I did film you and GSS:


----------



## ckofer (Feb 14, 2008)

sponsor


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I didn't really want to pull this one out, but last time I was at Blue, I did film you and GSS:



The other one was better


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You win..the person who criticised what I skied in Jackson Hole struck a nerve..I just like to ski..I hate the criticism..I actually just deleted all my reports from Jackson Hole...bye guys..


Come on man .. Don't give in like that .. I never criticized your skiing abilities ..  and why would I ? I am an old man on a snowboard. Cowboy up here and just let the crap roll off your back like water off a duck. You don't need anyone or any of us on AZ to validate your skiing abilities. Sorry to read you deleted your trip reports I enjoyed reading them. Maybe sometime you will consider taking a few.. ok just one  run with me.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Dont let the door hit you on the way out.




Personally, if I had to choose, I'd take GSS over the Hawk.  

:flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

O.K. I'm back because I don't want the haters to have any sort of satisfaction..plus a few PM'd me to say to keep posting on here.  As for being video-taped for all of AZ to see..If AndyZee is there with the camara..then I'll be videotaped..but I'm not making lots of goofy little turns like Greg..I'm skiing the way I ski at Blue mountain which is basically 5 Super-G turns down Razors and then turcking the bottom..I expect the bumps to be a solid sheet of ice but I'll still ski them...I'm out..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm back because I don't want the haters to have any sort of satisfaction..plus a few PM'd me to say to keep posting on here.  As for being video-taped for all of AZ to see..If AndyZee is there with the camara..then I'll be videotaped..but I'm not making lots of goofy little turns like Greg..I'm skiing the way I ski at Blue mountain which is basically 5 Super-G turns down Razors and then turcking the bottom..I expect the bumps to be a solid sheet of ice but I'll still ski them...I'm out..




I win!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I win!


 

No your not.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm back because I don't want the haters to have any sort of satisfaction..plus a few PM'd me to say to keep posting on here.  As for being video-taped for all of AZ to see..If AndyZee is there with the camara..then I'll be videotaped..but I'm not making lots of goofy little turns like Greg..I'm skiing the way I ski at Blue mountain which is basically 5 Super-G turns down Razors and then turcking the bottom..I expect the bumps to be a solid sheet of ice but I'll still ski them...I'm out..





Dude, don't worry.  You are probably better than 99% of skiers on this board, JimG included.  :smash:

Now you just have to prove it on film - then sit back have the technique junkies analyze the tape.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

I feel like I got jilted by a moody lil beotch.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 14, 2008)

Have and have nots.  This thred sucks.  AndyZee is a great guy. Jim G can really ski well.  I'm sure GSS can also. Its not about how you ski... its if you do and have fun.  Alot of stupid personal attacks in this thread.

GSS I wonder someetimes.... You have the passion, but get caught up in self promotion.  Just ski and keep the passion.  You don't deserve the sh-t from this thread.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No your not.




Sorry, but what are you trying to say?


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Have and have nots.  This thred sucks.  AndyZee is a great guy. Jim G can really ski well.  I'm sure GSS can also. Its not about how you ski... its if you do and have fun.  Alot of stupid personal attacks in this thread.




Stop being reasonable and adult.  That crap doesn't belong in this thread!  *People shouldn't take this crap so seriously. * Of course JimG is a great skier and so is Austin (even though he down plays it all the time) but we already know that!  This is about GSS and proving he rips - which I bet he does.

At the end of the day, its an excuse for Andy and I to go ski at Blue this weekend and have some fun while hanging out with GSS - who seems like a riot to ski with and most of us have never met.

If you think this thread is dumb then I better not see you the "Video of GSS skiing", which will probably be one of the highest viewed threads in recent weeks.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I'll just move on.  I'm cool with that.  I know i I'm not the only one who thinks this thread sucks.  I saw the humor parts.  I also saw some attacks.  I really don't care how folks ski as long as they have fun.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 14, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Dude, don't worry.  You are probably better than 99% of skiers on this board, *JimG* included.  :smash:
> 
> Now you just have to prove it on film - then sit back have the technique junkies analyze the tape.





Bob R said:


> Have and have nots.  This thred sucks.  AndyZee is a great guy. *Jim G* can really ski well.  I'm sure GSS can also. Its not about how you ski... its if you do and have fun.  Alot of stupid personal attacks in this thread.
> 
> GSS I wonder someetimes.... You have the passion, but get caught up in self promotion.  Just ski and keep the passion.  You don't deserve the sh-t from this thread.





koreshot said:


> Stop being reasonable and adult.  That crap doesn't belong in this thread!  *People shouldn't take this crap so seriously. * Of course *JimG* is a great skier and so is Austin (even though he down plays it all the time) but we already know that!  This is about GSS and proving he rips - which I bet he does.
> 
> )



Did JimG even post on this thread? Where did this come from? Someone catch me up.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Did JimG even post on this thread? Where did this come from? Someone catch me up.




Didn't someone with inside knowledge hint that GSS is JimG's alter ego?


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Didn't someone with inside knowledge hint that GSS is JimG's alter ego?



I have been trying to spread the dumb alter ego rumours.  At the Hunter AZ day, I tried to spread that GSS was JimG, on this thread it was Greg.  Can't get anyone to bite though   probably cause its a pretty weak theory.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Did JimG even post on this thread? Where did this come from? Someone catch me up.



No, JimG hasn't even posted on this thread.  This is exactly why I threw his name out - the resident pot stirrer needs to chime in.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If AndyZee is there with the camara..then I'll be videotaped..*but I'm not making lots of goofy little turns like Greg*..I'm skiing the way I ski at Blue mountain which is basically 5 Super-G turns down Razors and then turcking the bottom..I expect the bumps to be a solid sheet of ice but I'll still ski them...I'm out..



Goofy little turns, eh? :lol: I can't wait to see the vid. :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow I guess I'm good for ratings on here...if only we could get some hot single women on here...or at least some hot married women on here whose husbands travel on business..


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, this thread went downhill fast. Steeze don't forget the spread eagle crotch grab for all the haters. holla.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

koreshot said:


> At the end of the day, its an excuse for Andy and I to go ski at Blue this weekend and have some fun while hanging out with GSS - who seems like a riot to ski with and most of us have never met.



No offense koreshot, I only skied with you once.  

GSS, if you have a chance to ski with andyzee, do it.  Good times will be had.  Great guy if you can overlook his tendency to sit close to you on the lift.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Goofy little turns, eh? :lol: I can't wait to see the vid. :roll:


 

What vid?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Wow, this thread went downhill fast. Steeze don't forget the spread eagle crotch grab for all the haters. holla.



It didn't have far to go, really. Started pretty low on the hill as it is.


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)

LEAVE DOUG ALONE!!!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Personally, if I had to choose, I'd take GSS over the Hawk.
> 
> :flag:



Sorry, I wont go crying away.


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sorry, I wont go crying away.



Ok.  And you have going for you... what?  A guy in a dress on a scooter?  I see that and I turn and run. :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ok. And you have going for you... what? A guy in a dress on a scooter? I see that and I turn and run. :dunce:


 
and how's your lil dingy?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sorry, I wont go crying away.



At least I get to ski today...snap..stepped on a crack broke yo mommas back...so you really want to be a cop....:blink: I hope you don't catch me riding dirty..lol


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm done posting on AlpineZone forever..it's a waste of time and you guys are a bunch of ass-clowns..
> 
> Bye





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Filming is off..I don't need to be criticized by a bunch of ass-clowns..
> 
> AlpineZone sucks..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You win..the person who criticised what I skied in Jackson Hole struck a nerve..I just like to ski..I hate the criticism..I actually just deleted all my reports from Jackson Hole...bye guys..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I'm back because I don't want the haters to have any sort of satisfaction..plus a few PM'd me to say to keep posting on here.  As for being video-taped for all of AZ to see..If AndyZee is there with the camara..then I'll be videotaped..but I'm not making lots of goofy little turns like Greg..I'm skiing the way I ski at Blue mountain which is basically 5 Super-G turns down Razors and then turcking the bottom..I expect the bumps to be a solid sheet of ice but I'll still ski them...I'm out..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow I guess I'm good for ratings on here...if only we could get some hot single women on here...or at least some hot married women on here whose husbands travel on business..



Wow. That is some string of posts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

Lmfao


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lmfao



That's the GSS I like. Don't get so worked up. You really do ask for all the little jabs. Now get your mad steezy on, sack up, met up with Andy and rip for the camera on Saturday. I suspect most of us will be fair with our assessments. In fact, we should make a rule that anyone that critiques GSS has to first post a video of themself skiing. Deal?


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> In fact, we should make a rule that anyone that critiques GSS has to first post a video of themself skiing. Deal?


Agreed.

(And why do you think I'm so camera shy?  You guys are brutal!)


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Agreed.
> 
> (And why do you think I'm so camera shy?  You guys are brutal!)



actually carrie, i think people are pretty respectful of the videos posted here.  there certainly are enough of them but i cant honestly remember anytime someone harshed on a particular skier.  Outside of the crap that our sundown group spews at each other once in a while, but we all know each other rather well by now. so that doesnt really count, thats just ball bustin stuff.


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> actually carrie, i think people are pretty respectful of the videos posted here.  there certainly are enough of them but i cant honestly remember anytime someone harshed on a particular skier.  Outside of the crap that our sundown group spews at each other once in a while, but we all know each other rather well by now. so that doesnt really count, thats just ball bustin stuff.


I've always thought so... but I don't know.  There's something about this thread that, while I know it's supposed to be the typical guys ball-busting kind of stuff, just seems ... over the top.  :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> actually carrie, i think people are pretty respectful of the videos posted here.  there certainly are enough of them but i cant honestly remember anytime someone harshed on a particular skier.  Outside of the crap that our sundown group spews at each other once in a while, but we all know each other rather well by now. so that doesnt really count, thats just ball bustin stuff.



i do a lot of trying by myself at my special place behind the sundeck.  words and icy bumps hurt pat...


;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Agreed.
> 
> (And why do you think I'm so camera shy?  You guys are brutal!)



I'm sure nobody would crack on your skiing. You don't bring that out in people unlike Sir Steeziness. Plus Brian is what? 6'4" and 230+ lbs.? Nobody needs him breathing down their neck. :-o :lol:

I suspect if we stick to a rule of only critiquing GSS's skiing if you post a vid of yourself first, the critiques will be fewer in number and a lot fairer. If we ask GSS to sack up, we should too, right?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2008)

severine said:


> I've always thought so... but I don't know.  There's something about this thread that, while I know it's supposed to be the typical guys ball-busting kind of stuff, just seems ... over the top.  :roll:




Well yes, in the case of this thread you are probably spot on.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> Well yes, in the case of this thread you are probably spot on.



Well, let's not forget that it was GSS that broad-brushed AZ as a bunch of gapers. He's done that here and on PASR so I think he might actually believe it despite the fact that he claims to just be kidding. Plus he has no problem commenting on my skiing. I couldn't really care less, but I still would like to see him prove his steeziness.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 14, 2008)

severine said:


> I've always thought so... but I don't know. There's something about this thread that, while I know it's supposed to be the typical guys ball-busting kind of stuff, just seems ... over the top. :roll:


 
That's because it did go over the top at one point!  Actually I give GSS a lot of credit for taking the high road for as long as he did. But I also agree that he likes the attention, just not negative attention.                                 .


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, let's not forget that it was GSS that broad-brushed AZ as a bunch of gapers. He's done that here and on PASR so I think he might actually believe it despite the fact that he claims to just be kidding. Plus he has no problem commenting on my skiing. I couldn't really care less, but I still would like to see him prove his steeziness.




I just want to see the video, stop undermining my attempts to smooth it over!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I suspect if we stick to a rule of only critiquing GSS's skiing if you post a vid of yourself first, the critiques will be fewer in number and a lot fairer. If we ask GSS to sack up, we should too, right?


 
Wow, A kinder gentler machine-gun hand (Neal Young)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> At least I get to ski today...snap..stepped on a crack broke yo mommas back...so you really want to be a cop....:blink: I hope you don't catch me riding dirty..lol



Congratulations on getting to ski


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks like AndyZee is bailing...so I guess you'll have to wait to see me ski until another time..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It looks like AndyZee is bailing...so I guess you'll have to wait to see me ski until another time..:lol::lol::lol:



Nice try deflecting. You can breathe a big sigh of relief now...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice try deflecting. You can breathe a big sigh of relief now...


 
I called his bluff and he folded, game over.


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

:lol: This thread is proof that the conditions this Valentine's Day are nothing like they were last year...


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: This thread is proof that the conditions this Valentine's Day are nothing like they were last year...



Yeah, last year I was all doped-up on painkillers blissfully unaware of my surroundings...

Oh well....:wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I called his bluff and he folded, game over.



I don't think so at all. He quit for like what an hour? He's going to be there and your not. Your business to do what you want, but don't say he folded cause it's not true.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I called his bluff and he folded, game over.



Wait, what happened?  No more Blue on Saturday?


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Wait, what happened? No more Blue on Saturday?


 
You want to ski Blue on Saturday?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don't think so at all. He quit for like what an hour? He's going to be there and your not. Your business to do what you want, but don't say he folded cause it's not true.



I'm with HPD here. I think Andy just doesn't want to go to Blue and is taking the easy excuse.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 14, 2008)

Can we just PLEASE kill this thread? All the fun's over with already. It can only go downhill from here!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Can we just PLEASE kill this thread? All the fun's over with already. It can only go downhill from here!



go downhill?  beetle, i think it needs a backhoe to get any lower.  :smile:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Can we just PLEASE kill this thread? All the fun's over with already. It can only go downhill from here!



 you are still reading it...


----------



## koreshot (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You want to ski Blue on Saturday?



I was a very solid maybe.  But if you aren't going to be there, I am less inclined to go.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you are still reading it...


 
Exactly! Please kill it and put me out of my misery.  It's like porn, but with really fugly women.  holla!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Exactly! Please kill it and put me out of my misery.  It's like porn, but with really fugly women.  holla!



holla back! what! what!

<-----i'm a post whore.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> holla back! what! what!
> 
> <-----i'm a post whore.


 
yo.. is that like a loose dame on a pole??  holla...  yo yo - call me dunkin!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2008)

In the Land of the Blind, the One Eyed Man is King.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I called his bluff and he folded, game over.


I knew it was too good to be true and to think I was going to put some money down for the DVD..


----------



## ckofer (Feb 14, 2008)

*one more thing..... never mind*


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)

Mods, feel free to pull this, its very un-PC but most accurately sums up this thread...







Edit: Nevermind, pulled-it meself. Some of you guys need to lighten-up. 

Not you, Doc. Your statement sums this thread up perfectly.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 14, 2008)

wow....that is an all-time low. 

What seemed to be a decent board inhabited by for the most part decent people has disintergrated to what seems like a buch of idiots trying to out-idiot each other.

Sad.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 14, 2008)

> suspect if we stick to a rule of only critiquing GSS's skiing if you post a vid of yourself first, the critiques will be fewer in number and a lot fairer. If we ask GSS to sack up, we should too, right?



Here's a tip about your new rule...most people who ski/ride do not video tape themselves. Although I admit I do enjoy looking at them.  :wink:

Yanking people chains is part of these forums but will have to admit an entire thread busting one person perhaps is abit much. That's why I fully support GSS plus you never know when your gonna need a good deal on a memorial. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul said:


>



ahahahaha..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You want to ski Blue on Saturday?



I'll be there


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> wow....that is an all-time low.
> 
> What seemed to be a decent board inhabited by for the most part decent people has disintergrated to what seems like a buch of idiots trying to out-idiot each other.
> 
> Sad.



Whatever... you're just angry cause you look like Philip Seymour Hoffman.  You guys even wear the same glasses.  Kinda cheesy no?






*Now* we are at an all time low.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

AndyZee - whats the deal?  Did you bail on Saturday?


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Whatever... you're just angry cause you look like Philip Seymour Hoffman.  You guys even wear the same glasses.  Kinda cheesy no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't necessarily agree with Dr Skimeister either. This forum is tame compared to many other skiing boards. Don't fool yourselves, GSS is loving every minute of this attention. Obviously, threads like this certainly aren't the norm, but neither is GSS.

Still koreshot, busting on the way someone looks is pretty lame. Here's a newsflash: you're no effin Brad Pitt yourself. :roll:


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still koreshot, busting on the way someone looks is pretty lame. Here's a newsflash: you're no effin Brad Pitt yourself. :roll:



Dude... I'm just messing around with him, based on one picture he posted in his avatar that may or may not be him or look like him.  Besides Hoffman is a better looking guy than many other actors.  People tell me I look like Benicio del Toro.  Although I fail to see the resemblance - Benicio is not exactly a sex symbol.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> AndyZee - whats the deal? Did you bail on Saturday?


 
Yeah, I have neither the time nor patience for the lil attention starved boy. Think I'll hit the Catskills instead.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I have neither the time nor patience for the lil attention starved boy. Think I'll hit the Catskills instead.



After all that trash talk, you bail?  Weak.

Catskills are too far for a day trip for me.  I guess we'll catch up some other time. I'll just go hang with GSS and we will spend all day making fun of how you look like a llama.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Dude... I'm just messing around with him



I know that and you know that, but obviously the good doctor showed disdain for this thread already. Your just throwing gas on the fire.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I'll just go hang with GSS and we will spend all day making fun of how you look like a llama.



Do you have a video camera, or at least a point and shoot with a basic video mode? Problem solved. :idea:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> After all that trash talk, you bail? Weak.
> 
> Catskills are too far for a day trip for me. I guess we'll catch up some other time. I'll just go hang with GSS and we will spend all day making fun of how you look like a llama.


 
Have fun :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> wow....that is an all-time low.
> 
> What seemed to be a decent board inhabited by for the most part decent people has disintergrated to what seems like a buch of idiots trying to out-idiot each other.
> 
> Sad.


 
I agree, and I'm sorry I was a part of it (we all make mistakes). :-( If I want that, I could just go to the other Zone.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I have neither the time nor patience for the lil attention starved boy. Think I'll hit the Catskills instead.




Sorry to read this.  I was looking forward to seeing the video.  :-(


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do you have a video camera, or at least a point and shoot with a basic video mode? Problem solved. :idea:



Yeah, I'll consider it, but my biggest motivation for going to Blue was skiing with AZ... I am not sure how much I care to record proof that GSS can rip.  I am pretty confident he can.

We'll see - if I still go to Blue I might meet up and put peoples doubts to rest.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know that and you know that, but obviously the good doctor showed disdain for this thread already. Your just throwing gas on the fire.




Ok, I see your point.  Sorry Skimeister, I strictly joking around.  Greg feel free to delete the post if you think that is appropriate cource of action


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2008)

I can see the resemblance... :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2008)

Benicio del Toro looks like the love child of koreshot and Fidel Castro.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2008)

This thread is getting to tabloid at the check out line status.  27 pages????  It's clear that steeze is the male Britney or Paris of alpinezone.  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2008)

KILL THREAD PULEEZE

 AZ starting to look like TGR


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> AZ starting to look like TGR



Oh please... :roll: :???:

Come on. *One *thread that's bordeline edgy and there's this much opposition?


----------



## danny p (Feb 15, 2008)

if this had came about from a thread being hijacked, it would have been better imo.  I just think its wrong to actually start a flame thread with a members name in the title.  This thread was created with the intention of going here, which is not typical of this board. just my $0.02


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't necessarily agree with Dr Skimeister either. This forum is tame compared to many other skiing boards. Don't fool yourselves, GSS is loving every minute of this attention. Obviously, threads like this certainly aren't the norm, but neither is GSS.
> 
> Still koreshot, busting on the way someone looks is pretty lame. Here's a newsflash: you're no effin Brad Pitt yourself. :roll:



Greg...is this one of the longest threads on here????  Anyway I can't wait to ski with some AlpineZoners tomorrow at Blue..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> After all that trash talk, you bail?  Weak.
> 
> Catskills are too far for a day trip for me.  I guess we'll catch up some other time. I'll just go hang with GSS and we will spend all day making fun of how you look like a llama.



Koreshot, what time are you getting to Blue at???  I'll introduce you to some PASRs..:beer:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Come on. *One *thread that's bordeline edgy and there's this much opposition?


 
Not Opposition. But after 27 pages, and multiple requests to to kill it, I (we) think it's time to put a bullet in it, stick a fork in it, pull the life-support plug, let the fat lad.... well I think you know what we mean!uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> This thread is getting to tabloid at the check out line status.  27 pages????  It's clear that steeze is the male Britney or Paris of alpinezone.  :lol:



Hahahaha..well this thread will keep going until somebody says whether I can ski or not...lol..DeadHeadSkier..you know I used to live in Saco Maine..right by Old Orchard Beach..eat a lobster for me..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Not Opposition. But after 27 pages, and multiple requests to to kill it, I (we) think it's time to put a bullet in it, stick a fork in it, pull the life-support plug, let the fat lad.... well I think you know what we mean!uke:


 
I agree, and the easiest way to do that is to not participate in it anymore. I'm out of here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Not Opposition. But after 27 pages, and multiple requests to to kill it, I (we) think it's time to put a bullet in it, stick a fork in it, pull the life-support plug, let the fat lad.... well I think you know what we mean!uke:



I think it's up to me whether or not the thread should stay..and I hate closed threads..we're all adults..

I do regret deleting my trip reports from Jackson Hole when I had PMS the other night but I'll recreate it from PASR..

Mad Steezy yo...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Not Opposition. But after 27 pages, and multiple requests to to kill it, I (we) think it's time to put a bullet in it, stick a fork in it, pull the life-support plug, let the fat lad.... well I think you know what we mean!uke:




I say pull the plug after Saturday.  Unless there's an actual meet up, in which case I expect videos, pictures, run-by-run blog entries and 27 more pages discussing it all.

Actually, I don't know what I'm talking about.  No one is forcing me (or anyone else) to click on this thread to see the latest posts....

This thread is a lot more fun than reading posts from people debating how cows are raised and slaughtered in the good ol' U.S. of A.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2008)

This is a really GOOD forum Greg  . A lot of good stuff and fun people and lord knows nobody enjoys ball breaking more than me BUT this thread is overkill   


Kinda  like a  Seinfeld show a thread  bout Nuthin ! uke:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I do regret deleting my trip reports from Jackson Hole when I had PMS the other night but I'll recreate it from PASR.




Nice.  Those were some good posts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump for stoke!!!!

Greg can I be on Staff????  I want to ban the trolls on here...


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh please... :roll: :???:
> 
> Come on. *One *thread that's bordeline edgy and there's this much opposition?



Its not necessarily the edginess, there have been multiple personal attacks, and some real thin-skinnedness (if that's a word) I agree, GSS likes the attention, moreso, I think he likes getting everyone's dander-up. I think its a hoot, but that's because I don't take any of this seriously. It seems, though, that some have, and its getting really catty and bitchy. I don't see any need to pull the plug, if its too hot, get outta the kitchen, but justifying the asinine arguing and the "Screw-you, I'm not playing anymore" crap by saying its not as bad as TGR is kinda like saying "Compared with Adolph Hitler, Idi Amin really wasn't such a bad guy" ;-)

I like the Steezy one, and all of his pot-stirring. Its amusing as long as you don't take being called a gaper personally.


My $4.67


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg...is this one of the longest threads on here????  Anyway I can't wait to ski with some AlpineZoners tomorrow at Blue..



Not the longest, but it's in the top 7 on the skiing forum. The fact that a thread about you is that long probably is reason enough to kill it.



danny p said:


> if this had came about from a thread being hijacked, it would have been better imo.  I just think its wrong to actually start a flame thread with a members name in the title.  This thread was created with the intention of going here, which is not typical of this board. just my $0.02





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think it's up to me whether or not the thread should stay..and I hate closed threads..we're all adults..



See, danny? GSS is loving this attention. If he had asked me to kill it at any point I would have, but GSS is...well...different. A thread like this started about just about any other member would have been handled differently from the beginning.



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I say pull the plug after Saturday.  Unless there's an actual meet up, in which case I expect videos, pictures, run-by-run blog entries and 27 more pages discussing it all.



That might be the most appropriate approach.



Warp Daddy said:


> This is a really GOOD forum Greg  . A lot of good stuff and fun people and lord knows nobody enjoys ball breaking more than me BUT this thread is overkill
> 
> Kinda  like a  Seinfeld show a thread  bout Nuthin ! uke:



Thanks. I just think comparing AZ to TGR over a single thread is an overreaction. Again, GSS doesn't seem to care. For each member that doesn't like this thread, there's another that would be pissed if we axed it. Lose:lose. We just can't please everybody. It's very simple to just not open it if you don't like it. That's probably the best approach at this point. Each reply keeps it alive.

Whoops.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Its amusing as long as you don't take being called a gaper personally.





*DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GAPER??*

You don't even know me!!  And I'm a good skier, too.  Could ski you back into the ice age, you motherflqsdfui'tuiqflmk  ! oqsdfui q !!! q sdf! ! !! q !sdf qsdf !qdsf !dfqs  You better not make fun of my turns, either:!::!!!!!! ! ! !!!!!!!

:uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::flame::uzi:


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> *DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GAPER??*
> 
> You don't even know me!!  And I'm a good skier, too.  Could ski you back into the ice age, you motherflqsdfui'tuiqflmk  ! oqsdfui q !!! q sdf! ! !! q !sdf qsdf !qdsf !dfqs  You better not make fun of my turns, either:!::!!!!!! ! ! !!!!!!!
> 
> :uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi::flame::uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump for Stoke!!!

I'm leaving for Blue mountain pretty soon..it's sunny and 40 degrees..I'll be the guy doing the pizza wedge on school hill..


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Another idea for the GSS thread haters. Start some new topics. :idea:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> A thread like this started about just about any other member would have been handled differently from the beginning.



We should test that. I don't think this thread about anyone else would get much past 2 pages before it got boring.


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> We should test that. I don't think this thread about anyone else would get much past 2 pages before it got boring.



h8 u die


----------



## koreshot (Feb 15, 2008)

GSS, I am still on schedule to go, but won't know for sure until tomorro morning.

Do you want to stick with the 8:30am meeting time at the top of the 6-pack?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

koreshot said:


> GSS, I am still on schedule to go, but won't know for sure until tomorro morning.
> 
> Do you want to stick with the 8:30am meeting time at the top of the 6-pack?



Yes...see you there..


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 15, 2008)

ahahahahahah....i know where GSS will be tomorrow morning! the gaperish thing about this thread is that someone actually started it, it went twenty some odd pages, someone couldn't finish it (probably cuz HE cant ski - insert that flame thrower thing!), and i wasted about 23 minutes of my life reading it!
I's think we's been grilled!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> the gaperish thing about this thread is that someone actually started it, it went twenty some odd pages, someone couldn't finish it (probably cuz HE cant ski - insert that flame thrower thing!)



Huh?  Are you trying to say I can't ski since I started this thread?


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 16, 2008)

nahh.....i can tell from your avvy your a great skier, and why should you care what i think?


----------



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> nahh.....i can tell from your avvy your a great skier, and why should you care what i think?



I don't.  I just wanted an excuse to be a jerk and say "learn to read" since I already wrote this like 5 pages ago.

"I do kind of suck at skiing. I can ski fast and use my age and athletic ability to make myself a competent skier, but my actual technique is pretty grim."

Me=fail


(Can we argue anyway?  I don't want my favorate thread to die.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2008)

Koreshot and AndyZee both woke up with Sand in their Vaginas and were no shows..to bad because I was grilling up some serious steeze..


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Koreshot and AndyZee both woke up with Sand in their Vaginas and were no shows..to bad because I was grilling up some serious steeze..



Wait a minute... did you really just capitalize "Sand in their Vaginas?"  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Wait a minute... did you really just capitalize "Sand in their Vaginas?"  :lol:



Yup...instead of AndyVee...From now on I'm calling him SandyVee:-D


----------



## Marc (Feb 18, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I don't.  I just wanted an excuse to be a jerk and say "learn to read" since I already wrote this like 5 pages ago.
> 
> "I do kind of suck at skiing. I can ski fast and use my age and athletic ability to make myself a competent skier, but my actual technique is pretty grim."
> 
> ...



Good skiing is more than just using someone else's technique.  Even if it's the PSIA.

Austin is a very good skier, I can vouch for it (for whatever my credibility is worth).  Especially in variable and unpredictable conditions, much better than me.

And for everyone's edification, his avatar is a picture I took, of Austin skiing a 50 foot chute with a wall of conifers at the end of it, maybe 20 feet wide, in 3 - 4 foot deep wind blown cement.  He did quite well just to survive.  I was impressed until the part it took us 45 min to swim out of it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

O.K. this thread is getting boring...time to close it..


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. this thread is getting boring...time to close it..



Wish granted.


----------

